# ALSA beim Booten laden

## Freiburg

Hi,

meine Soundkarte will nichtmehr automatisch beim Start geladen werden. Hat früher aber wunderbar funktioniert, geändert hab ich auch nix (seit 3 Jahren nichtmehr neuinstalliert). Eine /etc/init.d/alsasound restart und schon läuft alles, beim Booten tut sich garnichts. Anscheinend findet das Script die Module nicht und lädt dem entsprechend auch nichts. Die Frage ist also warum die Erkennungsroutine beim Booten nichts finde, beim "auslösen" von Hand aber schon. Hat irgendwer schonmal soein Problem gehabt?

Danke

Jens

----------

## CampinoDesign

was sagt "rc-update show", ist alsasound schon drin?

wenn nicht dann mach es einfach per "rc-update add alsasound boot"

// Campino

----------

## Louisdor

Welchen Kernel hast Du zur Zeit? Hast Du etwas geändert, bevor es nicht mehr ging?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## latz-twn

du kriegs auch nich mal enn Error?

----------

## Freiburg

steht drinnen unter boot wie das guide sagt,

momentan hab ich 2.6.10 ist aber irgendwann zwischen 6 und 8 passiert, hab erst jetzt geschrieben weil ich dachte es liegt am kernel

nen Error gibts nicht, er lädt einfach nix

----------

## CampinoDesign

hast du die Treiber im Kernel drin, oder nutzt du alsa-driver?

// Campino

----------

## Freiburg

alsa-driver mit kernel 2.6 geht nicht soweit ich weiß, ansonsten ist alsa also modul compiliert

----------

